# Bendix coaster brake on Schwinn



## ballooney (Jan 4, 2011)

When did Schwinn start using Bendix coaster brake hubs on their balloon tire models?
Did Bendix make 1" pitch hubs?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 5, 2011)

*Yes...*

The original Bendix hub was made from '46 to '61 and used both pitch sprockets. I think the oil hole disappeared prior to '57. I have a couple from that year without the hole. See link ....http://www.trfindley.com/fl_bike_pages_pics/Bendix6r.JPG


Pat


----------



## ballooney (Jan 5, 2011)

Great!  Thanks for the information.


----------

